# Eos + 18'' huffs?



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've searched whole internet and just nothing : (((((((((((((( I can't find eos with huffs, nowhere ... If somebody have some pics, put here please... sorry for bad english


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Photoshops are welcome too


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

I own a set of 18 huffs and will soon have them on my new Eos, awaiting arival will post pix soon, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

woohoo







please take a lot of pics


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

car is to be picked up in another state today and shipped to the dealer..
Just got a break on my interest rate too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
asap the car gets the new wheels at the dealer after I look it over and approve car, we do paperwork they add wheels and we are taking pix for you.


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

Thanks mate.
And what do you all guys think about this... Which rims suite better to EOS?
18'' Huffs or 18'' chicagos with 35mm h&r.
Huffs -








Chicagos -








PS. My english is not perfect, so sorry for possible gramatic errors


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Chicagos for sure-- More pics of the Eos w/ Huffs would be nice though.


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Well, add side skirts and chrome front I found for inexpensive, side painted oem in Germany! I have to say there are Huff lovers and non-lover, I am a huff guy.. car inbound as I type


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

i like the huffs


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

addingtothe list. blue tint no-blind area replacement mirrors, reiger all around kits... to thelist of 18 huffs and chrome style grill... may do a old school 3-4 inch checkerbord side above skirts in matching color... we will see.. need to do some photoshop work lol


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

car looks great withthe huffs , pix coming soon..


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

faster faster


----------



## dcpiv (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

http://forums.beyond.ca/showth...08263
Theres mine!


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (dcpiv)*

i know those pics. Can U post more. pleaseee


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

I took some pix, but am struggling to getthem uploaded sorry










_Modified by wishbone63 at 8:52 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

C'mon


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

send it to me. [email protected] ...


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

ok


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (wishbone63)*


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

Well? I figured I would at least get one response? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

I love the Huffs and I wanted them on my Eos instead of the Sanmarkands, but after seeing them on the Eos in my old color, it doesn't look like I expected. I prefer the huffs on the GTI, but they are my second favorite on the Eos behind the Chicago's.


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wishbone thanks. I think that chikagos looks better







maybe cause your car is not lowered, i dont know :S have u more pics ...


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

will take some today shoeingthe nice darkened windows thanks 









_Modified by wishbone63 at 4:18 PM 11-13-2008_


_Modified by wishbone63 at 4:18 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

hmmm, on this pic looks great. Realy nice...


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

Did u notice the tinted windows? It is really hard to take outdoor pix with a mirror shine on the car! I need a cloudy day, maybe next year! lol


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

Yup, i've noticed, looks great ! u have beautiful car


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Z1000)*

Thanks, will add some engine pix with the new setup soon, and the chromed look grill


----------

